# 30-80 lumens AA incandescent flashlight?



## prof student (Jul 20, 2010)

Does such a light exist? 

If not, can it be built rather easily with reliable parts? 

I have a G2, SL TL-2 I am trying to configure with reachargeable batteries without going brighter, but I REALLY would like to have such a light that is incandescent AND with AA batteries. 

Any ideas?


----------



## It01Firefox (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if you mean 1xAA, but in case you're not here's a 4xAA incan light from Underwater Kinetics: http://www.uwkinetics.com/product/6

You will lose the ATEX rating if you use the light with non-Alkaline batteries, but if you don't care about this sort of thing, the light works just fine on NiMHs.

EDIT:
There's also a newer light in the same form factor as the 4AA that is supposed to hit 80 lm on 4xAA, the Parat PX1: http://www.parat.de/e/2748/

Markus


----------



## Pekka (Jul 20, 2010)

prof student said:


> Does such a light exist?
> 
> If not, can it be built rather easily with reliable parts?
> 
> ...



AA-what? If you're going with L91 or Eneloops I'm betting it can done but runtime will not be something to call home about. If going by alkalines you'll need a parallel-serial arrangement like Fenix's TK40 if you want any runtime. 

As you might have guessed by now, alkies aren't too shabby for neither capacity nor voltage: Surefire doesn't advertise their G2 to be equivalent to a 4D Maglite for no reason - Flashlight that uses not only 4 batteries for voltage but also D-sized for runtime.

That being said, if you're happy with the stated "30 or so" you can generally go for any of the existing 4AA flashlights. Take for example Underwater Kinetics' 4AA that's specced for 38 lumes. Much more and the alkalines won't take the amperage well.


Edit: Hah, beaten to it. Note that the UK's light won't run too well with AA Lithiums: you can expect to get a new bulb as often or more as batteries. (Even though spec says it's okay!)


----------



## prof student (Jul 20, 2010)

Oppss, sorry. Looking for around 2AA. Lithiums are ok. But, since it would be a lot of lumens for 2AA, probably would go buy some Eneloops at Costco. 

No, not looking for something to write home about. Just looking for something way brighter than a mini mag set up. But not looking to use 123 or rechargeable li-ions. Just want it simple. 2 AA, be it alkaline, or Eneloops, _maybe_ Energizer lithiums primaries, but looking for low cost factor in batteries hence alkalines, or the Eneloops.


----------



## prof student (Jul 20, 2010)

It01Firefox said:


> I'm not sure if you mean 1xAA, but in case you're not here's a 4xAA incan light from Underwater Kinetics: http://www.uwkinetics.com/product/6
> 
> You will lose the ATEX rating if you use the light with non-Alkaline batteries, but if you don't care about this sort of thing, the light works just fine on NiMHs.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Markus. 

I like the output, but looking for a 2AA setup if possible? 

I mean, I dunno if 80 kumens is possible. Right now was using my Strion. Too bright, but if I light it up off center & just used the spill it was good. However, I am sending it in to SL to get fixed. Had problems with it since day one, and now just won't come on. The SL TL 2 tha that I am using same thing. Too bright initially, but if using the spill, good. But, it uses lithium primaries. Too expensive. 

So, doesn't need to light up a room, but do want it significantly brighter than a mini mag. 

An E1e was suggested, but can't find one cheap though, so.......looking for something like this.


----------



## Pekka (Jul 20, 2010)

Ooo... that's tricky. Unless it's regulated, it won't take both Eneloops and L91's. You could probably fashion yourself a nonregulated one cheaply though if you can source the parts: we're looking for a bulb that's pulling a little over an amp from the Eneloops or little less than amp from the L91's. Plus hardware that can support the ~3 watts of heat. Also, that'd be putting out the 30-something at the bulb. Substract one third for OTF. 

Edit: Have you considered using diffuser? It's not the lumens that blind you, it's the lux: using diffuser should put the brightness at manageable levels at close range.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jul 20, 2010)

See my thread and test, with beamshots: 2AA, NiZn, and incandescent: A winning combination?


----------



## prof student (Jul 20, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> See my thread and test, with beamshots: 2AA, NiZn, and incandescent: A winning combination?


 
But are they easy to deal as with Eneloops, and not high maintenance like rechargeable lithiums?

I am trying to configure it either with Eneloops or primaries.


----------



## fivemega (Jul 20, 2010)

prof student said:


> Does such a light exist?
> 
> If not, can it be built rather easily with reliable parts?
> 
> ...



*This or this will work with Eneloops unless 25~28L is too little for you.
As mentioned earlier, 4AA UK is closest to what you need.
Your better choice will be old (Xenon) version of Responder.*


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jul 20, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *This or this will work with Eneloops unless 25~28L is too little for you.
> As mentioned earlier, 4AA UK is closest to what you need.
> Your better choice will be old (Xenon) version of Responder.*


The second "this" above has a bad link; it should point to the Pelican Stealthlite.

It appears that all three of these lights use lamps or lamp assemblies that are rated at 4.8V. Four NiMH cells ought to be safe; or three NiZn cells and one dummy cell.

The UK 4AA can be used with a high-output version that draws more current to deliver more lumens and is better suited for use with NiMH cells. But that lamp assembly was discontinued, I think in 2006; it's hard to find. I forget its name; it came standard in a rechargeable version of this light.


----------



## lctorana (Jul 20, 2010)

The GH88 from Reflectalite claims 38 lumens at 2.2V - basically, for rechargeable AA only.

The Philips HPR52 claims 34.5 lumens at 2.8V - really this needs NiZn or L91 to perform.

Either can beef up any 2-cell torch of any size.


----------



## prof student (Jul 21, 2010)

Can this be done at all running 2 AA's? Either eneloops, alkalines? Eneloops would be fine, even if run time was an hour or so. Costco has a good package on them right now :naughty:


----------



## prof student (Jul 21, 2010)

lctorana said:


> The GH88 from Reflectalite claims 38 lumens at 2.2V - basically, for rechargeable AA only.
> 
> The Philips HPR52 claims 34.5 lumens at 2.8V - really this needs NiZn or L91 to perform.
> 
> Either can beef up any 2-cell torch of any size.


 
Can these run a 2AA? If so, what kind of host would work? 

Thanks.


----------



## carrot (Jul 21, 2010)

The UK 4AA is an excellent choice and is far more compact than you imagine. It's not much larger than a Surefire G2.


----------



## dlrflyer (Jul 21, 2010)

Umm...I think everybody forgot about THE classic for this category, Princeton Tec TEC 40. It's a 4 AA like the UK, but it's less expensive and uses PR bulbs. This opens up tons of possibilities. KPR139 on 4 eneloops is excellent, every bit as bright as a G2 and not much larger. For what a surefire p60 costs, you could buy 5 KPR139's + shipping. Not to mention it's dive proof. Oops, I guess fivemega did link to it.......sorry.


----------



## fivemega (Jul 21, 2010)

dlrflyer said:


> Umm...I think everybody forgot about THE classic for this category, Princeton Tec TEC 40. It's a 4 AA like the UK, but it's less expensive and uses PR bulbs. This opens up tons of possibilities. KPR139 on 4 eneloops is excellent, every bit as bright as a G2 and not much larger. For what a surefire p60 costs, you could buy 5 KPR139's + shipping. Not to mention it's dive proof. Oops, I guess fivemega did link to it.......sorry.



*Xenon version of Responder also uses PR base bulbs, it's focusable and has forward clicky tail switch.
I am using ROP LOW bulb with 4AA NiZn and of course in short burst.*


----------



## It01Firefox (Jul 21, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The UK 4AA can be used with a high-output version that draws more current to deliver more lumens and is better suited for use with NiMH cells. But that lamp assembly was discontinued, I think in 2006; it's hard to find. I forget its name; it came standard in a rechargeable version of this light.



That is correct, the light was called the UK 4AA R or Rechargable and was basically the same light but came with a charging stand and a higher output lamp assembly. I picked up a few of those LAs back when they were still sold to upgrade my 4AAs. The LA also works fine on primaries.
I don't remember if these LAs had a special name besides them being designated for use in the rechargeable model.

Markus


----------



## prof student (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, it seems like 80 lumens are out of the question. Correct? I ask that because of possible running a P60 drop in, on maybe 2 AA's. 

Ok, so what about lower lumens? Can the be achieved either with a double pin bulb, or drop in, or something else? Still on 2 AA's of course.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a PT Tec 40 using Nizn cells and a Mag 5 cell bulb. The increase in brightness is quite noticeable vs any 4 cell bulbs.


----------



## Casper507 (Jul 21, 2010)

Unless you really have a need for inefficiency you might look into a neutral white tint flashlight. Shining Beam has one with a Q3-5c yellow tint using adjustable head and a dome shaped lens so there is no hot spot just a big even yellow tint circle of around 90 lumens or focus it down to a smaller focus for incredible throw from a small AA flashlight. see- *Romisen RC-29 II NW Neutral White Flood-to-Throw LED Flashlight 

*Also neutral white Quark head on a single aa format puts out around 80 lumens on AA.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Jul 21, 2010)

prof student said:


> I have a G2, SL TL-2 I am trying to configure with reachargeable batteries without going brighter, ...



For the G2 a medium orange peel FM d26 bipin socket/reflector with strion bulb and Protected AW17670 gives a brighter hot spot and more throw than a P60, or a lumens factory HO 4 with AW 17670 is pretty comparable to a P60. 

For the TL2 you should be able to put in a Strion bulb and a protected AW17670


----------



## It01Firefox (Jul 21, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The UK 4AA can be used with a high-output version that draws more current to deliver more lumens and is better suited for use with NiMH cells. But that lamp assembly was discontinued, I think in 2006; it's hard to find. I forget its name; it came standard in a rechargeable version of this light.


 
I just checked, I still have the original packaging, it's the UK reflector lamp No. 14824 for the UK 4AA R

Markus


----------



## prof student (Jul 22, 2010)

Casper507 said:


> Unless you really have a need for inefficiency you might look into a neutral white tint flashlight.


 
Ok, seriously dude, it has nothing to do with inefficiency. No matter how you put it, incandescent of this caliber hands down has the best color rendetion. LEDs come close, but I am not looking for close. Hence trying to stick with incandescent. Yes, run time will obviously be low, but again, hence why trying to get in on AA primaries or rechargeables such as Eneloops.


----------



## prof student (Jul 22, 2010)

Mikeg23 said:


> For the G2 a medium orange peel FM d26 bipin socket/reflector with strion bulb and Protected AW17670 gives a brighter hot spot and more throw than a P60, or a lumens factory HO 4 with AW 17670 is pretty comparable to a P60.
> 
> For the TL2 you should be able to put in a Strion bulb and a protected AW17670


 
Great input Mikeg23. Thank you very much. Where would I be able to get a hold of a FM d26 bipin socket/reflector? How much brighter is it? In truth, I am not looking for/needing brighter. Just trying to use what I have already, or only buy Eneloops/use 2 AA's & trying to configure it


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jul 22, 2010)

prof student said:


> Ok, seriously dude, it has nothing to do with inefficiency. No matter how you put it, incandescent of this caliber hands down has the best color rendetion. LEDs come close, but I am not looking for close. Hence trying to stick with incandescent. Yes, run time will obviously be low, but again, hence why trying to get in on AA primaries or rechargeables such as Eneloops.


I agree. Earlie this year, I bought my UK 4AA incan. I shined it below a desk 20 feet away. "How is this possible?" I thought. "This light has so few lumens, yet I can see things more clearly than I can with my far-more-powerful LEDs."


----------



## carrot (Jul 22, 2010)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I agree. Earlie this year, I bought my UK 4AA incan. I shined it below a desk 20 feet away. "How is this possible?" I thought. "This light has so few lumens, yet I can see things more clearly than I can with my far-more-powerful LEDs."


Damn right. It's so easy to put down the UK4AA and similar incans down as old, outdated technology, but they still do pack a serious punch.

I've been carrying my E2E in incandescent form for the past month and it meets every one of my lighting needs, although I'd always appreciate more runtime.

Sometimes we forget the technology that got us there before LEDs became so good. In my opinion, incan still had a fighting chance with the Luxeon I and III since they weren't efficient enough to truly blow incan out of the water. Most Surefires back then, the incans and their LED counterparts had the same "high" runtime and the LEDs only gained by having a longer tail of diminishing output. It was only Cree that sealed the deal with their twice-as-efficient LEDs and truly pushed the lower output EDC-sized incans aside. 

Even today with our better LEDs, the solid state technology fares poorly when you consider incandescents still have better CRI and offer a more comforting warmth of tone that you still do not quite achieve with LEDs, even the 4500K and 3000K tints.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mikeg23 said:


> For the G2 a medium orange peel FM d26 bipin socket/reflector with strion bulb and Protected AW17670 gives a brighter hot spot and more throw than a P60, or a lumens factory HO 4 with AW 17670 is pretty comparable to a P60.
> 
> For the TL2 you should be able to put in a Strion bulb and a protected AW17670





prof student said:


> Great input Mikeg23. Thank you very much. Where would I be able to get a hold of a FM d26 bipin socket/reflector? How much brighter is it? In truth, I am not looking for/needing brighter. Just trying to use what I have already, or only buy Eneloops/use 2 AA's & trying to configure it



Here is the link for fivemega's socket/reflector he has medium orange peel and very light orange peel also he has bulbs for sale https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/190833

The strion bulb in a FM socket is a little brighter and throws much further than a P60. The other bulb that I mentioned is a lumens factory HO4 is mor similar to a P60. 

Lumens factory does have a bulb for the G2 that is dimmer than the P60 but it isn't a rechargeable.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jul 23, 2010)

Since I just ordered a second batch of 12 NiZn cells, I now have a bunch of NiMH Eneloops that aren't as satisfying in my LED lights and cameras. Thanks to this thread, I now know where 4 of them will sit: In my UK 4AA incan!


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't forget the Princeton Tec Torrent. Eight AA in 4s2p, 120 lumens or so, and a variable-focus bi-pin bulb pushing 7.5 watts. Comfortably into low-end hotwire territory, and it's got a ... uh, 35mm reflector? Fairly good throw for its pocketable (well, 2Dish) size.


----------



## mdocod (Jul 23, 2010)

Thinking an LED boost regulator with open circuit protection on the output side powered by a pair of eneloops set to around an amp (a tad lower would be better) driving just about any good 3 cell "C/D" flashlight bulb. I think it might work....

Eric


----------

